# Wheel Help from S2/Ti thread



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Any advice on which wheel set? My new Cervelo S2 (see thread below) came with 2012 Reynolds Solitude wheels. They look nice and seem to ride well. On My TI I have a set of 2010 Mavic Ksyrium Elite SL (the ones with the single red spoke), which set do you think would be better to run on the S2. I do a lot of climbing and of course like to go fast. Any thoughts..

Thanks everyone..


----------

